# 2007 Merhow Equistar worth



## vuurwapen87 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello all, 

I read the forum rules and did not find anything that would indicate that this post would violate them, but please correct me if I am wrong. 

My father recently passed, and due to still being in the active Military, I was forced to re-home our horse, as his upkeep in my absense would have been too much for my mother. As such, there is much horse related equipment that I also need to re-home. Central to this is a 2007 Merhow Equistar two horse trailer, which I know nothing about. I am including pictures that I have taken, and if any of y'all can indicate what an appropriate market value for this trailer would be, I would be very appreciative. The tack that is pictured would also be included in the sale. 

I am located in the Middle Georgia area, if that helps with current valuation. I can answer any questions that would help provide an accurate estimate. A replacement for the disintegrating skylight over the shower has been purchased, and will be included. Horses were my dad's hobby, so my knowledge on the subject is very limited.


----------



## vuurwapen87 (Dec 16, 2018)

The remaining pictures. Also included is a ~20" Sharp LCD television that is not pictured:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. I hope your father's beloved horse is in a good home and not at a dealer. 

As to the value of the trailer, I do not know but you can check some equine sites for comparable values or contact a trailer dealer. I believe there are several in Georgia. 


As for the tack & supplies, you might want to consider donating them in his name to a special needs riding program such as the one at the Deaf & Blind school in Talladega Alabama.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...


That is a cool trailer! If it was a 4 horse I'd be interested in it!
Anyhow, as to the value try looking here:
https://horsetrailerworld.com/Search/TrailerSearch.aspx
Put in the specs as if you were looking to buy the trailer you are selling and it may give a ball park range. Even if it isn't the exact trailer, year, #of horses, at least it will give you an idea where to start for an asking price if you are going to private sale.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss also . Since you asked just my opinion I am no Xpert but I have bought and sold many trailers in my life . MERHOW makes a kick azz trailer IMO . From the pics , year of trailer , gear inside , bed , shower etc IMO that trailers worth between $15 to $ 18 k . Finding the rite buyer can be a waiting process . A dealer is gonna try to low ball you to resell it for good profit . Just my thoughts . Once again very sorry for your loss , been there its a big time hurt .


----------



## vuurwapen87 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks to all for the ongoing responses. I definitely appreciate the condolences. Death touches us all, but its stain is the living's to bear. To respond to AnitaAnne, Jake went to a very nice family friend with more land and a small number of horses, with whom Jake has successfully acclimated. I hate to say that he's happier in his new home, but I'd be lying if I didn't. COWCHICK77, thanks for the lead. Rawhide, thanks for the ballpark figure.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

There is also a Facebook group about horse trailers and you can browse similar trailers to get an idea of current value. I will echo the others and say I am sorry for your families loss.


----------

